# Clipping Time



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

2 down and 3 to go! I hatched out 11 chicks last June, 5 were hens. The little hussies have been flying out of the pen for a month now. Eggs have been appearing everywhere. I never had this problem with the older hens.

I finally got around to doing something about it. I caught 2 hens this afternoon and clipped the flight feathers on their right wings. I only clip on side so they’ll fly in a steep downward curve to that side. I’ll go down after dark and catch the other 3 on the roost.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I had some that still did some "fence hopping" with one wing clipped. I always cut both sides now!

Never cut down so far as to expose the "hollow" or it could cause infected follicles.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I just went down and clipped the other 3 hens. It took about 5 minutes. Now I can relax and watch vikings on the history channel!


----------

